# Błędny zapis z małej litery



## TheSandlers

Hej 

Jak byście przetłumaczyli "Błedny zapis z małej litery"

"Incorrect transcription starting with a lowercase letter"? - czy taka propozycja ma ręce i nogi?

*EDIT : Maybe "Incorrect transcription with a lowercase letter at the beginning" would suit better? What do you think guys?


----------



## jazyk

Nie wiem, co oznacza zapis z małej litery. Szukałem określenia tego w internecie, żeby zaproponować coś po angielsku, ale nic nie znalazłem. Zrozumiałbym z małą literą w narzędniku, ale z małej litery w dopełniaczu nie daje mi sensu. 

Incorrect transcription with a lowercase initial?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

_Z małej/dużej litery_ to inaczej _zaczynający się małą/dużą literą_. _With a lowercase initial (letter)_ to chyba dobre tłumaczenie.

Nie wiem, czy _transcription_ to właściwe tłumaczenie słowa _zapis_.


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję! 

Słownik WR zawiera kilka tłumaczeń. Transcription jest jednym z nich. Bez kontekstu nie można wiedzieć.


----------



## jasio

Piotr_WRF said:


> Nie wiem, czy _transcription_ to właściwe tłumaczenie słowa _zapis_.


Tak, też mi to słowo nie pasuje w tym kontekście. "usage"?


----------



## jazyk

Czy mamy kontekst?


----------



## Ben Jamin

"Transcription" jest prawie na pewno niepoprawne. Można byłoby je użyć tylko w wypadku, gdy coś się transkrybuje, czyli oddaje w przybliżeniu fonetyczne brzmienie słowa pochodzącego z jednego języka za pomocą zasad pisowni innego języka, na przykład polskiego "proszę" za pomocą angielskiego "prawsheh". W tym wypadku użyłbym "Incorrect spelling ...".


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Trochę późno tu odpowiadać, ale to jest "capitalization error". Czy takich pytań nie kierować raczej do forum _English Only_?


----------

